# Trust - Destroyed



## Stacykins (Aug 28, 2012)

Ever since I began the process of banding my wether's horns (after a fatal accident involving his horns and a collar on another goat, my fault for leaving the collar on), his trust in me has been completely crushed. He was never a touchy goat, he'd never been socialized as a kid really. But he would still come to me when I called and was curious and content around me. Now, he won't come near me. 

If I sit out in the pasture, before he might come for a quick ear scratch and lay down next to me, now he goes as far as possible. In the evening he would wait at the gate to go into the barn with the girls. He still waits, but as soon as I get near the gate to open it, he takes off. The only way I can convince him to come near me is if i have a little bit of grain, and even then he is sketchy. I don't move fast or loudly around him, even when I want to catch him. I'll wait until he is eating, talking softly, then loop the lead around his head. He usually doesn't budge, since I do it slowly and softly. And he leads great once he is on it, if we are walking. If we stop, then he stands at the farthest end of the lead, trying to put space between me and him. In his stall, he presses himself in the corner if I am in there (refilling hay, water, etc.) until I am out. 

I know his head hurts. And it makes me feel awful. When I first put the bands on I was sure to give him banamine until the pain subsided a few days later. And then when the first horn came off (a smaller, thinner horn than the other, plus I think he knocked it off too early), he was hurting all over again. And yesterday, while I was checking the progress on the other horn, trying to get away from me he popped the scab off and it hurt all over again, and I needed to wipe up the dribble of blood and apply some scarlet oil. I of course gave him some banamine again. But I am certain he now associates me with pain. 

My question is: Do you think, when the banding is all done, everything is all healed up, he'll trust me again? I am sure he'll always remember, but I don't want him to be afraid and wary. I want him to be comfortable around me, though I know he'll never be a pocket goat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 28, 2012)

In time he will. The goat that I banded is friendly to me again.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 28, 2012)

It is breaking my heart just reading your post. I am about to do the same to my shy kid.... He is already skittish and now I feel like I am going to hurt him more.   I hope Ksalvango is right and that in time he will.    I also hope the process will be quick and than his scurs would fall off fast.


----------



## Stacykins (Aug 28, 2012)

I am glad he came to trust you again, Ksalvango. I guess I am just worried Artie wouldn't. 

I hope I didn't scare you too much, Catahoula. I hope your laddie comes through the banding alright, too. Hopefully his scurs go quickly.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 28, 2012)

Mine was an adult doe. She was already friendly. It will probably take more time for you. I would put him in a much smaller area and spend time with him.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 28, 2012)

I already know Jac will not like it. The first time when the vet burn him. My breeder said...hope he is not ruin. He eventually came around at least after I got him. I think he personality is pretty much set. He'll be upset but I think he'll come around again. He is a sweet boy...shy but very sweet. You didn't scare me...just reinforce my thinking... It has to be done. :/


----------



## Marianne (Aug 28, 2012)

I think every person who loves animals can relate.  Not all animals easily accept people--that's why I feel it's important to be with our goats at birth when the bonding begins.  Then, for some animals it takes more time to reconnect after you have caused them discomfort.  If you've tried calm coaxing and getting down to your goat's level by sitting on the ground, there's still one answer...BRIBERY!  Think like a goat...my goats love raisins.  I get a whole lot of attention with raisins in my pocket and can pet and scratch while they are eating out of hand.  Soon even the problem 4-legged kids have become affectionate and I don't even have to bring any raisins along.   Good Luck!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 28, 2012)

Best wishes to you both. Hoping he comes around soon for you.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Aug 29, 2012)

I just had to reburn my baby bucklings horn buds, they weren't done well and one was getting really bad. I felt terrible doing it, but i can't have horns and I am desperately hoping that he will turn out to be show worthy so I can't even have scurs  

I have only disbudded 2 babies myself so far and I ended up buying a bigger disbudding iron....Not happy about that because I really couldn't spare another $85 right now.....Anyhow I was sure he would hate me....my heart feels so bad while I am doing it...and my hands shake once I am done....

but he was all full of sloppy, "love me, save me", kisses when I was done. So was Truffles....I had done hers and I think I did them right, but I had originally not popped off the center of the cap and so they were coming in small and right in the center of the bud. She is also very tame and was super quick to forgive. I didn't allow them to act afraid of me either though.....I don't know if that helps  I just acted like they wanted my to love on them and I guess they did. Cookies and a bottle help too......I needed a swig or two from a bottle by the time I was done but not that kinda bottle!  

Good luck with the banding. I may have to do that to Buck Nakeds scurs in the not to distant future....I'll be watching to see how things go for you all.


----------



## Stacykins (Sep 2, 2012)

Artie's second horn just came off a little while ago. Rather, unexpectedly, at that. He put his head through the cattle panel fence, and while walking by him, my Dad accidentally dropped a piece of wood he was carrying. The loud noise startled Artie and jerked his head back, caught the horn and ripped it off. He immediately started screaming. Thankfully I was right there so I looped his neck with the lead, and tied him so I could put some pressure on the bleeding horn base. It didn't bleed that much really, but I wanted to be sure. My father held pressure for me while I drew Artie up a dose of banamine for the pain. When the ooze stopped, some scarlet oil to keep flies off. He is loose again, and last I saw comfortable enough to eat some hay. 

I am glad this ordeal is nearly behind us.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 2, 2012)

We banded our wether's scurs yesterday. We had decided to saw them at first. The OB saw didn't seem to work. It kept slipping off. We then used a file and filed a notch for the saw and it still didn't work. So we banded him instead. The rubber bands are on and they don't seem to bother him. He still act normal...in fact, more friendly today. Good for me! Don't know if the band is doing anything. If the band doesn't work, our next step would be taking him to the Vet and have them surgically removed. Since it is not a full horn, I hope it would be a little easier. I am also wondering since the band doesn't bother him, if there is really not much blood vessel going through the scurs. My other wether's scurs are going bigger too....


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 2, 2012)

I wish you'd post some photos.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 2, 2012)

Here are pictures of my doe with the bands on.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 2, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I wish you'd post some photos.
> 
> DonnaBelle


The little bugger moves too fast...I tried...here is a bad picture but you can see the band....






It really doesn't seem like the bands are bothering him at all. He acts normal eat and play and still the first one to greet me and let me pet him.


----------

